# Financial markets during the trading week



## robert1982 (5 April 2015)

It was good to see there being so much action in the financial markets during the trading week. 

There were advances when it came to gold, crude oil and a number of other widely traded 

commodities. This all comes before the holidays this Monday. With there being much turbulence in 

the markets for the majority of the trading week, it was great to see that there was a bullish 

comeback for European and American equities on Friday. What we did notice is that the yen and the 

euro were relatively strong. On the other hand, the dollar was one of the weakest currencies during 

the trading week. We may see more losses for the USD in the next few days of trading.

Source: FMtrader's review

Good week to everyone


----------



## robert1982 (7 April 2015)

*Global Commentary In The Financial Markets*

It was a quiet day in the financial markets as there was the extended Easter Holiday weekend in

much of the developed world. In the Eurozone, there was next to no financial market activity. The 

most activity we really saw was in Asia and North America. There was some unexpected volatility in 

the markets due to the very thin trading. The most ambitious traders who were willing to take risks 

decided to initiate positions in some of their favorite assets. A trend which we continued to see was 

the dollar sliding into the abyss. We also saw the euro build on the impressive gains which it was 

able to cap last week. On the negative side, there was a lack of strength when speaking of the top 

Japanese stocks.

Source: FMtrader's Review


----------



## robert1982 (15 April 2015)

*Tuesday Economic Events*

It is unfortunate to say that there was a lack of bullish sentiment in the markets during yesterday's 

trading session. This comes after a trading which really saw a lot of bullishness. This shows just how 

quickly the situation in the financial markets can change from day to day. In addition, the investor 

confidence data which came out of the Chinese economy hurt Japanese and other stocks in the Far 

East. Moreover, there was a lack of decisive economic data published from the news wires on 

Monday. It was not that traders were so pessimistic; it was just that there was not so much to trade 

on. We saw the DAX make some moderate losses yesterday, as traders took out some of the profit 

which they made last week. There is set to be much economic data published from the UK and the 

US in the hours ahead. Make sure to follow this closely to make maximum returns.

Source: FMtrader's daily review

Good day people!!!


----------



## robert1982 (16 April 2015)

*Today's Major Economic Events*

There was a massive rally in American and European stocks yesterday. This all came following the 

slide in Asian equities. Traders decided to long European shares due to the ECB saying that they are 

fully committed to QE for the Eurozone. This process is likely to lead to the revival of the Eurozone 

economy. There was a vital rally in US shares after days we saw assets in America go lower. It was 

great to see a return of risk appetite, but the reality is that the US economy is growing at a steady 

pace and the data published seems to be fairly positive. The Dow Jones was able to surge ahead 

yesterday, while there were impressive gains for a number of European indexes too. Positive global 

data is needed in the hours ahead in order to give European and American shares the much needed 

boost. Therefore, start opening your positions now!

Source: FMtrader's daily review


----------

